# Survival > Foraging & Wild Edibles >  Mushrooms

## jcgrip26

Here is some of the best advise I ever learned on wild edibles.  When looking for wild edibles in the woods, forget about mushrooms.  Mushrooms have hardly any nutritional value and most are poisonous.  So unless you are a mushroom expert, forget about loping for edible mushrooms, the risks highly outweigh the rewards.  If you want to look for wild edibles that will actually give you nutrition/calories, go out and find EDIBLE nuts, berries, and fruits.  These have the most calories, especially nuts which are high in necessary fats, proteins and carbs. 
-Just a thought

----------


## Rick

Yea...but they are soooooo good.

----------


## jcgrip26

Oh don't get the wrong idea, I still eat store-bought mushrooms all the time! :munchies:

----------


## hunter63

One just needs to know what are good and what are not....and which one look like good 'shrooms but are not.

Nothing to fool with if you don't know.......but then again  many berries aren't good either.

Your advice is valid for the unknowing.

----------


## alaskabushman

I love my chanterelles, they are so good and they grow everywhere!

----------


## Batch

> One just needs to know what are good and what are not....and which one look like good 'shrooms but are not.
> 
> Nothing to fool with if you don't know.......but then again  many berries aren't good either.
> 
> Your advice is valid for the unknowing.



Exactly what Hunter said.

----------


## Sarge47

I 2nd what the OP has stated!  Morals can be tricky and if you find any they need to be tested right away!  When hunting them in the spring, send them to me for testing and I'll check them out by eating them!  If I don't die you'll know they were okay!... :Detective:

----------


## mountainmark

Of course one should never eat ANYTHING they are not 100% sure of it's identification.... That said, I don't know a single mushroom that will kill you in fifteen minutes flat. *ahem* poison hemlock. I feel that too many are quick to rule out mushrooms when they are not more difficult to identify than a plant. Sure, you may have to do some spore prints. But with several mushrooms with protein contents similar to beef, I feel they would make a valuable addition to a balanced diet, not to mention all of their micro-nutrients. The key here is to learn them BEFORE you end up in a survival situation. The same is true of plants.

I can't count how many threads on here and elsewhere I have read that spread fear rather than knowledge. For abundance (in my part of the globe) and ease of harvest and preparation, the mushroom is unmatched by most plants. It is not to be relied upon solely, but finding a fifty pound chicken mushroom could certainly make a huge difference to the survivor.

By the way, "most" mushrooms are not poisonous. About twenty percent are. And only one percent will kill you. It is still not worth the risk to eat an unidentified ANYTHING. I routinely walk by mushrooms that I'm 99% sure of their ID. I don't play games with my life.

My 0.02 fwiw

----------


## amateur survivalist

With mountainmark's comment. He is correct about the poisonous part.. There is a HUGE difference between poisonous and inedible. About 20% are poisonous inedible does not mean poisonous it means that people has not found a way to make them taste good. Here in Missouri we have a book sold by the conservation department that is solely written on mushrooms. Before I got it I ate none other than morels cause I was raised with the info that every mushroom was poisonous besides morels. Since the book I've tried a dozen or so varieties and like all I've tried. 

But as many state. Eat with extreme discression. Even looking in the book there are some I won't eat cause even though the fit the description they may have a slightly different look than the pic....

----------


## xjosh40x

I won't eat any mushroom besides one. I don't know the name but it mainly grows on stumps and is a brown color with scales. I grew up eating those with my brothers along creek banks. Kinda flavorless. I want to learn more about them but to be honest I'm afraid of the stories and people becoming very ill.

----------


## ace_maveric

I feel it is important to study mushrooms. In survival it really isn't easy to snare food daily especially if your going to a destination and on the move.   And impossible to find nuts when not in season, which seems to be a couple weeks out of the year in the fall mostly  Plus many nuts like hickory take so much to get any good out of. Acorns are nasty bitter, pine nuts well.  

'I know' you boil the acorns for a couple hours changing the water a few times during this process, then roast them  at about 400 deg for a hour. SO anybody see a down side to this in a survival situation.    
1. need something to boil in need lots of water, where your lucky to have any at all.  
2. all the time 
Food is food, but i think too many people think that they can find what they want anytime of the year.  
Nut's a couple months Fall
Edible berries  a mo. in spring and month in fall. 
Fruit  (You wish) I know its out there but very little in most areas and it will be fall. 
Hard to get game (by snare) in the summer. winter not so bad

Mushrooms are around 80% of the year some places 100%.

I guess what I am trying to say is don't go from almost nothing to absolutely nothing because you didn't see the need to study mushrooms. You will be that further along and have that much more in your repertoire.

----------


## wilderness medic

> I won't eat any mushroom besides one. I don't know the name but it mainly grows on stumps and is a brown color with scales. I grew up eating those with my brothers along creek banks. Kinda flavorless. I want to learn more about them but to be honest I'm afraid of the stories and people becoming very ill.


With all respect, I would not do that anymore. That is a very dangerous practice if you not only don't know the name, but only have 3 descriptive  features, one being a very broad color. You are wise to head the stories of people becoming ill, but that should persuade you to learn more, not continue to eat something you know nothing about.




> Of course one should never eat ANYTHING they are not 100% sure of it's identification.... That said, I don't know a single mushroom that will kill you in fifteen minutes flat. *ahem* poison hemlock. I feel that too many are quick to rule out mushrooms when they are not more difficult to identify than a plant. Sure, you may have to do some spore prints. But with several mushrooms with protein contents similar to beef, I feel they would make a valuable addition to a balanced diet, not to mention all of their micro-nutrients. The key here is to learn them BEFORE you end up in a survival situation. The same is true of plants.
> 
> I can't count how many threads on here and elsewhere I have read that spread fear rather than knowledge. For abundance (in my part of the globe) and ease of harvest and preparation, the mushroom is unmatched by most plants. It is not to be relied upon solely, but finding a fifty pound chicken mushroom could certainly make a huge difference to the survivor.
> 
> By the way, "most" mushrooms are not poisonous. About twenty percent are. And only one percent will kill you. It is still not worth the risk to eat an unidentified ANYTHING. I routinely walk by mushrooms that I'm 99% sure of their ID. I don't play games with my life.
> 
> My 0.02 fwiw


Well put. to paraphrase David Aurora- Come home with some wild picked onions that could easily be deadly death camas, no one bats an eye. Come home with a wild picked harmless edible mushroom, everyone freaks out.

----------


## David K

> Mushrooms have hardly any nutritional value and most are poisonous.  So unless you are a mushroom expert, forget about loping for edible mushrooms, the risks highly outweigh the rewards


Not true.
though I agree with the statement "unless you are an expert", there is no reason one cannot become expert. Familiarizing one's self with what plants are available in an area, their nutritional value, when they grow, and which are noxious or poisonous- is standard fare for survivalists, and those who enjoy foraging. 

For example, Porcini mushrooms (Boletus edulis) are very high in protein, 20 essential amino acids, and vitamins, etc... eating only this mushroom could theoretically, keep one alive in an emergency for quite a while.

Besides, (apart from the supermarket variety) most of these exotic fungi simply just taste wonderful and add so much flavor to simple dishes.

----------


## Adventure Wolf

Personally I don't go near mushrooms, because I don't know anything about them. I would rather go hungry then eat something and die.

----------


## TXyakr

The more you know an item the easier it is to identify an impostor. Therefore if you grow your own mushrooms and eat them often it will be more easy to identify those particular species in the wild and avoid any that may have toxins. Same with plants where you could easily get confused if you were very hungry, low light conditions and had not "read the book" on them in a long time.

Most arborists (tree trimmers) have a bunch of cut logs they are happy to let you have, just ask them for the tree species you want, or hear chainsaws and chippers and drive over and ask for some. Then grow your own shiitake or whatever native species you prefer, in straw or wood chips or whatever. Join a local club to learn more, go on a guided tour with someone who knows a lot, or just read up and watch a bunch of videos. Here is a quick little intro video:




Personally I will not eat a mushroom or plant unless I am absolutely certain. I don't trust grocery stores and restaurants either if there is something that looks strange mixed in I will ask, and if the answer is off I don't eat it.

----------


## hunter63

> The more you know an item the easier it is to identify an impostor. Therefore if you grow your own mushrooms and eat them often it will be more easy to identify those particular species in the wild and avoid any that may have toxins. Same with plants where you could easily get confused if you were very hungry, low light conditions and had not "read the book" on them in a long time.
> 
> Most arborists (tree trimmers) have a bunch of cut logs they are happy to let you have, just ask them for the tree species you want, or hear chainsaws and chippers and drive over and ask for some. Then grow your own shiitake or whatever native species you prefer, in straw or wood chips or whatever. Join a local club to learn more, go on a guided tour with someone who knows a lot, or just read up and watch a bunch of videos. Here is a quick little intro video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I will not eat a mushroom or plant unless I am absolutely certain. I don't trust grocery stores and restaurants either if there is something that looks strange mixed in I will ask, and if the answer is off I don't eat it.


I grow shiitake mushrooms on a log....(bought it at the farmers market form a professional)....have morels, and Hen of the Woods wild.
Puff balls also grow in spots.

Your advice is good, but really over simplified, as there is a whole lot more to it that.
Type of log, chips, bags moisture and of course the spoors to inoculate.

Not something that is simple and easy...but woryth the work if you do, do it.

BTW shiitake mushrooms are not native to the US, but are cultivated 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shiitake

----------


## TXyakr

hunter63 I appreciate your additional remarks. I was just suggesting that videos like that one I linked are only an introduction, growing mushroom as with most gardening is mostly for people primarily looking for fun and recreation etc. not cost effective sustenance. (I am a Certified Master Gardener and have taught many classes and spend many hours on county's hot line aswering questions etc. after growing acres of darn expensive food.) Also I stated "Shiitake OR native", never said they were native, and many mushrooms native to certain parts of country or parts of forest but will not grow a few yard away in a sightly different micro climate. Can be very frustrating. Also not all have the same nutritional value but many are generally fairly high in carbohydrates and protein by weight compared to many of other wild forage foods.

----------


## wilderness medic

Depends what your definition of cost effective is. It can be as simple as dragging a colonized log into your yard for free or as complicated as a sterile glove box and agar cultures.

----------


## hunter63

> hunter63 I appreciate your additional remarks. I was just suggesting that videos like that one I linked are only an introduction, growing mushroom as with most gardening is mostly for people primarily looking for fun and recreation etc. not cost effective sustenance. (I am a Certified Master Gardener and have taught many classes and spend many hours on county's hot line aswering questions etc. after growing acres of darn expensive food.) Also I stated "Shiitake OR native", never said they were native, and many mushrooms native to certain parts of country or parts of forest but will not grow a few yard away in a sightly different micro climate. Can be very frustrating. Also not all have the same nutritional value but many are generally fairly high in carbohydrates and protein by weight compared to many of other wild forage foods.


Not trying to give you a hard time....but many people will read these forums, with little or no experience.....don't want to give them the wrong idea.....as a Certified Master Gardner.....I sure you see my point.
All information is good.....thanks for the vid.

That said.....My shiitake logs were purchased at a farmers market....DW looked at me and said, "You just spent $20 buck on a stick?"

----------


## Rick

Well....hon.....when you say it like that it sounds bad. But it's not JUST a stick. This is dinner on the bark. You'll see. Why, with any luck this "stick" will be a cornucopia of delectable mushrooms in very short order.

Right, just like that junk truck sitting out back or that bookcase you started building down in the basement. 

Hey, now. Don't badmouth Sadie. She's in reserve for hauling firewood. 

Or buggin' out? 

Ex actly!

----------


## hunter63

Well in her defense (she is sitting here)....I have spent more money on dumber stuff.......Yes Dear....

----------


## Rick

After all these years the BLAH, BLAH, BLAH I heard early on about stuff has slowly turned into a roll of the eyes or a shake of the head. I don't know about you but I call that progress.

----------


## TXyakr

My problem is mostly psychological (sitting on shrink's sofa now, lol): I get enthusiastic about the idea from a friend at local gardening club, get the logs and mulch basically for free from tree trimmers who dump it on my driveway. Gardener friend (mycrophile) gave me some fungus spores or a starter (for free) plus instructions. Good production for a few years. Then I get busy with next project(s) no longer keep it moist enough, termites invade the logs and mulch and I'm thru with it. But it was a lot of fun, very interesting, cost was mostly just time. Much better than watching TV!

On identification of Flora and Fauna and Fungi: I can correctly identify only a small percentage of these in the areas that I camp, hike and paddle most often but am amazed at how certain some other people are at their identification of organisms in the wild. I have learned not to argue with them and try not to make sarcastic remarks but it takes a lot of self control. Some are certain that very common highly edible mushrooms will kill you in a minute (perhaps if you are a rare individual that happens to be allergic to most fungi). Others try to kill all dark snakes in the water because "they are all water moccasins", or swear that a plant is Virginia creeper when it has multiple indications that it is poison ivy or at the very least one of the others in the Toxicodendron genus. Once I was temped to suggest to this recently certified master naturalist that she take the leaves and rub them under her arms to verify it. LOL, problem is that an individual's allergic reaction to oils/resins in this plant can vary over time, come and go. You may not react for years to a fungus or toxic plant, then react badly, then years later not react much at all. Hence the "universal edibility test" and common sense. (And leave the snakes, insects and spiders etc alone!! you can go a long time without the risk of killing or eating them!) Occasionally some fool with hear that iguana meat is good, yes it is, IMO. Then they will try to eat the wrong monitor lizard or cane toad (invasive in S-TX, LA, FL).

----------


## TXyakr

> After all these years the BLAH, BLAH, BLAH I heard early on about stuff has slowly turned into a roll of the eyes or a shake of the head. I don't know about you but I call that progress.


LOL Are your eyes rolling back due to the delicious flavor of some freshly gathered and prepared morels and is your head nodding/shaking in agreement and delight like the folks from India do?

Bottom line not much a person can actually learn from a computer/internet, best to spend some time in the forest and garden with someone with years of experience, a true Mycophile. (I am NOT one but have met a few.) The old saying goes "The most important thing in a gardener's garden is the presence of the gardener."

Or "power of observation": i.e "speculative tracking" most important in animal hunting/fishing also in fungi hunting

----------


## hunter63

Actually I think Rick was referring to my comment about DW.......but Hey.....

I agree the older Native American lady that lived in a shack down the same road as a friend......show us kids a lot of things....many that I have forgotten.......
Fun to hang out with.

Still remember, asparagus. cattail root, puffballs....and baskets from oak strips.

----------


## Enigma

> Of course one should never eat ANYTHING they are not 100% sure of it's identification.... That said, I don't know a single mushroom that will kill you in fifteen minutes flat. *ahem* poison hemlock. I feel that too many are quick to rule out mushrooms when they are not more difficult to identify than a plant. Sure, you may have to do some spore prints. But with several mushrooms with protein contents similar to beef, I feel they would make a valuable addition to a balanced diet, not to mention all of their micro-nutrients. The key here is to learn them BEFORE you end up in a survival situation. The same is true of plants.
> 
> I can't count how many threads on here and elsewhere I have read that spread fear rather than knowledge. For abundance (in my part of the globe) and ease of harvest and preparation, the mushroom is unmatched by most plants. It is not to be relied upon solely, but finding a fifty pound chicken mushroom could certainly make a huge difference to the survivor.
> 
> By the way, "most" mushrooms are not poisonous. About twenty percent are. And only one percent will kill you. It is still not worth the risk to eat an unidentified ANYTHING. I routinely walk by mushrooms that I'm 99% sure of their ID. I don't play games with my life.
> 
> My 0.02 fwiw


This is a fantastic answer.

For some bizarre reason, especially on internet forums, ignorance is constantly spouted off, as being sound advice. i.e.: Don't eat mushrooms, they don't have nutrition, and are poisonous.

What a load of rubbish.

Would you pass up eating apples off an apple tree? No? Why?  Because YOU KNOW WHAT AN APPLE IS.

Mushrooms are no different.  As part of survival teaching, I teach all there is to know about identifying edible mushrooms, showing identifying features, showing any poisonous varieties which may be similar, and how to test those i.e.: spore print and other ID features. Ignorance is no excuse for lame advice . I wish people would stop posting rubbish on internet 'survival' sites, saying that its good advice to steer clear of edible funghi.

----------


## jdbushcraft

A full cup of hen of the woods has 22 calories, 4.9 g carbs 1.4 g protein and a crap load of vitamin D.  Not exactly nutrition packed.  How do you teach to identify potential negative reactions many people have to even nonpoisonous species like chicken of the woods?  22 calories isn't worth the potential downside to me.  Then there is the calories spent looking.  An apple is considerably more nutrition with much less risk.    Most warnings are for those that are not 100% certain of what they are picking.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk

----------


## hunter63

Anything is easy if you know what you are doing.......I stick with what I know.

What do you suppose happened to the poor sucker that tried Preparation A thru G?

BTW, being non-poisonous doesn't mean something tastes good.........Just saying.

----------


## Auban

...

...

the only mushrooms i know how to identify on sight will make you trip...

 :Whistling:

----------


## Auban

> Anything is easy if you know what you are doing........


that reminds me of something i heard several years ago in SFAS...

"you will hear people tell you that this course is easy.  well, no sh!t they say its easy, they already DID IT!!  anything is easy when you have already done it!"

today, i would say that learning another language is easy.  but when i had to do it, i wanted to blow my brains out from the frustration...

----------


## hunter63

I love mushrooms...and sometimes grow my own....

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...-are-coming-in

BTW just picked about a dozen 4" caps last week.....third picking.

Kinda hard hauling around the box in the woods, though.....LOL

----------


## Enigma

> A full cup of hen of the woods has 22 calories, 4.9 g carbs 1.4 g protein and a crap load of vitamin D.  Not exactly nutrition packed.  How do you teach to identify potential negative reactions many people have to even nonpoisonous species like chicken of the woods?  22 calories isn't worth the potential downside to me.  Then there is the calories spent looking.  An apple is considerably more nutrition with much less risk.    Most warnings are for those that are not 100% certain of what they are picking.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


In a survival situation, people want full bellies, they don't think how many calories are in the thing they are eating. Lactarius Deliciosus is one of those mushrooms that a beginner can ID, straight away, with many, many ID features, that cannot ever be mixed up with something else. We also teach to par boil first, and throw the water away, as another way to lesson any 'queasy stomach' concerns. Personaly I have never heard of anyone, or ever witnessed any of my students ever have a problem with them. 

the point of the id'ing cooking and tasting, is it allows students to have a much broader understanding of what learning and learning skills on a new subject means. It is an introduction into a whole new world to most of them, because most Anglo Aussies have zero skills when it comes to foraging. 

And if the shrooms are there in season, then you betcha we make great big meals of them. A bit of olive oil, dried chilli, garlic and black pepper, and then fry up deliciosus until they just start to burn, and ………..maaaaate……..their aint nothing better in the world. :-)

Learning is fun, experiences in real life are fun.  We end up getting contacted by friends and ex-students every time they go out 'mushrooming' in the local pine forests, to hook up with them and have a great day out.

----------

